# M.A.S.K. from The 80's



## 454Smallblock (Jan 1, 2011)

This series of toys made by kenner was my gi joe or transformers growing up in the 80s before the turtles.

Very neat vehicles like a 57 chevy,camaro work trucks and even an import.

Here is one of my favorites based on a 1970-72 GTO.

Vehicles transformed from regular looking vehicles into cars of war. there was also a hellicopter and a couple motorcycles would take more pics but batteries are dead.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm still working on building my MASK collection, mostly by buying "less than mint" toys and restoring them. So far I have finished with Thunderhawk and Condor, and hope to have Firefly finished soon:


----------



## 454Smallblock (Jan 1, 2011)

NO YOU DITENT:thumbsup:

Been checking this now and then to see if anyone replied so thanks but when I get some batteries gonna have to show you my toys:jest:

So I do have some extras if your interested (Stinger,thunderhawk both with all accesories) but if not thats cool :thumbsup: So imagine you heard about stickerfixer.com (think thats it) they have been making new sticker sheets and they arent much and most likely better made than original and they usually have something new like iroc for thunderhawk which doesnt addup cause its a pre iroc regular z28 with gray z28 ground effects :tongue:. Neat cars and pics!


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks! I'm actually working with StickerFixer (they're an offshoot of Reprolabels.com), so they're an integral part of my restoration process.

At the moment, the only accessories I'm looking for are the tailgate hitch for Firecracker, machine gun for Jackhammer, and one of the wheel guns from Firefly. I'm thinking about reproducing some parts in resin, and if they turn out well I'll see if other collectors may be interested.


----------



## 454Smallblock (Jan 1, 2011)

These are my boxed Mask toys from when I started a collection of mask from ebay a few years back. I would like some more but this will do. Also a pic of me almost 25 years ago.


----------



## 454Smallblock (Jan 1, 2011)

Yatming diecast thunderhawk car and a new (about 2007) gijoe agent trakker figure and new mask logo.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome! I looked around for the Trakker figure, but never saw him in retail, and since he's the "wrong scale" I never pursued it online. The Boulder Hill is an especially nice find. Here's a shot of my restored Stinger. The previous owner had scraped it along something upside-down, so there were some pretty serious gouges in the roof and blower scoop that had to be repaired:


----------



## 454Smallblock (Jan 1, 2011)

Thats a Clean Stinger Spencer!:thumbsup:


----------

